# Favorite line for Steelhead



## AlaskaBound

I have river fished trout for many years but this is the first year I will be trying for Steelies. Just wondering what type (braided, fluorocarbon , etc) and what # line all you experienced steel chasers are most successful with. 

I have a spinning reel set up and have read to spool with 8-10# braided and use a fluorocarbon leader of 6-8 #. Is this the way to go? Specific line brands are also appreciated.

I will be fishing a unmentionable river much like the Jordan if that matters in line selection. 

I appreciate the advice!


----------



## jatc

8# Maxima Ultragreen for main line. I didn't have much luck using braid, not enough shock elimination when fighting fish in tight spots, but that's just my opinion.

I also like P-line.

6# Maxima Ultragreen or 8# Seagaur Flouro for leaders. The 8# Seagaur breaks at less than the 8# Maxima in case you are wondering.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

10lb suffix mainline and 8lb maxima leader. 

Those zebra muscles really tear up fluorocarbon. 

Live from the stand...


----------



## redneckman

10lb suffix mainline with either 6 or8lb segaur flouro.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishhuntsmoke

Depends a lot on the particular fishing style your swinging. float/drift/backbouncing/plugging etc as well as water conditions annnnd certain water types-fast/slow/deep/shallow... Everybody will have all sorts of concoctions they use that works best FOR THEM....everybody's different. All I can say is don't cheap out on line and grab a few different brands n apply them to fishing style n gather your own "best line"..


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## duckhtr213890

8# trilene xl with 6# maxima leader is what I use on my spinning rod for a float


----------



## troutguy26

fishhuntsmoke said:


> Depends a lot on the particular fishing style your swinging. float/drift/backbouncing/plugging etc as well as water conditions annnnd certain water types-fast/slow/deep/shallow... Everybody will have all sorts of concoctions they use that works best FOR THEM....everybody's different. All I can say is don't cheap out on line and grab a few different brands n apply them to fishing style n gather your own "best line"..
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Best dam advise ive seen in awhile on here


----------



## stickbow shooter

Been using 8# stren forever.For leader I use 6# P-line floracarbon.When I fish smaller rivers I use 8# Maxima for main line.


----------



## fishx65

Been using straight 6# green XT for the last 15 years of bobber/jig steelheading. It's just really simple and I don't have to mess around with leaders. Back in my bottom bouncing days I ran 8# main with a 6# leader because of the constant snags. I've tried about every line out there at one time or another but always end up going back to Trilene XT.


----------



## fish em all

I use Berkley Vanish 6 # and sometimes even bump down to 4#


----------



## Michigander84

So, you guys think even with a long rod and a smooth drag, mono is better for the stretch factor rather than a line like power pro? I can see how it makes sense. Well, the power pro has no stretch really but could a good drag make up fo it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE

Maxima and Suffix are good line choices. 
Rod length? Minimum of 9ft. in my opinion if float fishing? Longer the rod the faster you can pick that line up off the water to set the hook. Also with longer rod easier to check the float or mend the line.

Just my 2 cents.

Good Luck.


----------



## Ranger Ray

Golden Stren, straight 8.


----------



## Michigander84

No braided line as main line fans? Lol Maybe I should take note...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## easler24

Braid takes some getting used to. Steelies have pretty soft mouths and if you set the hook with braid you can rip the hook right through the mouth. You can't set the hook as forcefully with braid. I recommend using a mono/floro leader if you choose to use the braid.


----------



## diztortion

I think most of the reason people don't run braid for steelhead is because it freezes. 

I run a variety of different lines; Sufix, Maxima UG, Trilene XT, etc. 

I've found those to work best for me.


----------



## Wylan

I use braid as my main line line and love it.. twice the sensitivity and no line twist on the spool is enough to convince me never to use mono again except as a leader. And for walleye its unbeatable...try it youll like it

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MuskyDan

Braid is dangerous on the steelhead rods, because there is no stretch and because of the way it cuts through the water. When you set The hook on an unforgiving snag and the set is forceful and immediate the rod is stressed beyond its limits. Most of our rods are built off of flyrod blanks designed for stretchy fat line. There was a day when sage, lamiglass, Loomis, and st. Croix had lifetime warranties but the Michigan Steelheader ruined that. Tippy dam rum 8# maxima for main and leader, ausable run 8/6, been working for me for 25 years. Good luck

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## duckhtr213890

Wylan said:


> I use braid as my main line line and love it.. twice the sensitivity and no line twist on the spool is enough to convince me never to use mono again except as a leader. And for walleye its unbeatable...try it youll like it
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Agree 100% for jigging and casting for walleye but I seem to lose more steelhead with braid than with mono


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## troutguy26

Id run braid if winter wasnt a factor.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE

Braid has its place for fishing. However during the winter you are asking for trouble and a bad day on the water.


----------



## fishhuntsmoke

If you plan on running braid, don't get cheap guides on your rod/ or cheap rod...braid will beat your guides to heck with wear n cause valleys for "nicks" to occur..just my experience..braids only for the Muskie I play with  


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishKilla419

I run braid on my bottom bouncer if I know it's going to b above 40ish. I use a 8' piece of some stretchy mono as shock absorber. Pulled hooks out on the first 6 I hooked with no shock. If it's cold. 8# mason t-line.

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## Michigander84

MuskyDan said:


> Braid is dangerous on the steelhead rods, because there is no stretch and because of the way it cuts through the water. When you set The hook on an unforgiving snag and the set is forceful and immediate the rod is stressed beyond its limits. Most of our rods are built off of flyrod blanks designed for stretchy fat line. There was a day when sage, lamiglass, Loomis, and st. Croix had lifetime warranties but the Michigan Steelheader ruined that. Tippy dam rum 8# maxima for main and leader, ausable run 8/6, been working for me for 25 years. Good luck
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


_Posted via Mobile Device_

Thanks for the insight. I run 6lb dia. power pro with a mono or floro leader. Would it be smarter to run a mono leader for the stretch factor? And set my drag accordingly?


----------



## johnnie555

Suffix 832 braid for main line, 6lb diameter (20lb strength) works great for kings and steel. Then I run a 6lb maxima leader or seagur abraizx flouro if needed. I've used several types/brands of main line before but the suffix 832 seems to be my absolute go to line. It holds up extremely well to rocks, logs and what not, and it casts exceptionally well. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## johnnie555

STEELHEAD JUNKIE said:


> Braid has its place for fishing. However during the winter you are asking for trouble and a bad day on the water.


I use suffix 832 all winter on my walleye ice fishing rods without any problems at all. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Trout King

i have 3 basic setups.
14 lb main
12 main
10 main.
pline, maxima, trilene xt, ive found xt is pretty decent for the money. those are usually choices for main line.
i like pline flouro leaders. usually 10,8, 6 lb. 
personally since switching to flouro i rarely go down to 6lb unless fishing spooky fish in clear water. if i can get away with 10lb leaders im all about it, ill run it almost all fall because fish are aggressive. 8 lb is usually the standard leader in typical winter spring conditions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE

> I use suffix 832 all winter on my walleye ice fishing rods without any problems at all.


Dropping line down a hole ice fishing is much different than reeling the line across the water exposed to the cold air. Trust me BRAID freezes river fishing for chrome in the winter.:idea:

Floats Down!


----------



## Wylan

johnnie555 said:


> I use suffix 832 all winter on my walleye ice fishing rods without any problems at all.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Agree totally on the "suffix 832" being an Awesome go to mainline. heck a few weeks back in this "high water" On BM I had no problem going with 20lb suffix 832 main and 12 lb pline leader >>> Plenty of fish , and I was easily casting just as far "if needed " as the guys using 8lb main. but as we all know to each his own whatever works for you is best , but for me its the sensitivity and longevity (no heat/sun problems) of the braid that makes it my go to main line!


----------



## troutblood

I like 20lb spiderwire stealth with a 2ft 15lb p-line 100% floro leader when i can get away with it. Its a killer bite on the bottom and pretty much direct drive from the get go. My go to method for alewives off the pier also.


----------



## Robert Holmes

Use an 8 or 10 lb XT if the water is up and rolling or you will break off every fish that you get hooked. Even the 8 lb that I use when they get into the current they can test your gear and abilities. Also you have to consider how far do you want to chase them. With the water high and cold I prefer not to chase them, could slip and fall into the river. I don't chase them in the early spring. In the early spring florocarbon is a waste I won't use it and would not recommend it. When the water slows down and clears up then I use 6 lb XL it works better for lighter tackle.


----------



## fishdip

Trilene XL 8LB with 6LB leader of floro vanish or gamma leader material.


----------



## fish em all

I love vanish 6# but I have had it break in strong current, but then I have had it hold up to things I thought for sure I was going to break off. I used braid for a long time and had it wear groves into my St. Croix eyes.


----------



## jatc

fish em all said:


> I love vanish 6# but I have had it break in strong current, but then I have had it hold up to things I thought for sure I was going to break off. I used braid for a long time and had it wear groves into my St. Croix eyes.



I use braid for throwing spinners and t-sticks for river salmon and had the same problem with my St. Croix. I have a MH 9' Loomis now that i use and the guides must be harder on this rod because I haven't noticed any grooves at all on this rod. I worry about the grooves and check the guides with a cotton ball when I fish with braid.


----------



## Fishndude

My favorite line for Steelhead?



> Hey, fishy, fishy. Got some tasty spawn here, for you. Suck it!


----------



## fishdip

THATS VERY ROMANTIC!:lol:HILARIOUS


----------



## AlaskaBound

Thanks everyone for the advice and tips! Lots of good info I didn't know about! Looks like I need to go out and start seeing which line/combo works best for the time of year and water I'll be fishing. 

Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## REG

FishKilla419 said:


> I run braid on my bottom bouncer if I know it's going to b above 40ish. I use a 8' piece of some stretchy mono as shock absorber. Pulled hooks out on the first 6 I hooked with no shock. If it's cold. 8# mason t-line.
> 
> Here fishy fishy..


Yeah this. Problem I had bobber fishing with braid straight to the swivel and flouro leader is breakoffs that occur when you get the fish close to you. This is at the point where the fish is getting close to your feet and you're ready for the final swing to your feet. At this point, the rod is close to being completely loaded up and doesn't offer as much shock protection. To counter this, I do the same modification and run a bumper leader of mono too if I am going to use braid (which I don't as much for bobber fishing)

Fishhuntsmoke....great post. Summarizes my thoughts exactly.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE

At this point does not matter what line your using! ALL WE GOT BOYZ IS CHOCOLATE MILK! This sucks! I hope some river will fish this weekend.:help:


----------



## Michigander84

Well, looks like I'm going to have to spool a reel with mono and also have my power pro set up. I'm real curios as to my what experience with both will be. I'll give a report. Fish on!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

